# Braddon Lcd.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hey up.

i think these were produced by the zillion, i've got half a dozen in various boxes/bags, bought at the weekend-50p.










it was these things that almost killed the 'real' watch industry imho, i don't know why i keep buying this crap.

does anyone like this style of lcd?

john









btw, it'll need a battery soon as the readout is fading and disappears when the light button is pressed-i don't think i'll bother









on second thoughts, i think i'll take it to work and put it on the crane track, then drive the 250 tonne crane over it to see what happens (the results will be pretty obvious







)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> does anyone like this style of lcd?
> 
> john


Lately I have begun to feel a weird attraction to similar tat and have sqaundered nearly Â£20 in the last month alone







There are few old Casio's I want but I would never pay big money for a digital watch just because they are "rare", I don't care if it's the last Casio in the world it's till worth a fiver, tops to me.


----------



## P.T. (Feb 28, 2005)

I've not seen one of those for years! My Dad had loads of these in the 80s as they were quite novel at the time and were always on offer at petrol stations.

Unfortunately they used to last about a month before the back fell off, battery went or water got in and killed them. Eventually I had enough LCD modules, cases and straps to make functional hybrids which kept him in beaters for work.

Ultimately Casio watches came along and did not require such maintenance - I've still got my first Casio 100m from when I was 13, it would probably still work, were it not for the fact that it's in pieces in my watch box - victim of my first mini screwdriver set!

As I recall there were quite a few cheap brands around at the time, Saxon being another, there was also a brand called Jasa that used to knock ones out with '7 melody' alarms which were of shocking quality.


----------

